# kingfishing off piers



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a slosh 30, what line should I use? Mono or braid? How tight should I set the drag? And, should I set the click on and the reel in drive with the drag set low or have the drag set and the reel in free spool. Do you set the hook hard, soft, other? And, what makes the best release?


Thanks


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

:fishing:first I would not use higher than 30 lb mono 25 is great, that is what I use also do not put your reel in free spool you will just be asking for a blow up, next you don't need to set the hook on kings being they hit a bait so fast they do it for you and as far as the drag goes 2-3 lbs is good, there is another thread in here title pin rig clips that shows the best clips, set your drag and put the clicker on and good luck.

Jason


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

fish123 said:


> I have a slosh 30, what line should I use? Mono or braid? How tight should I set the drag? And, should I set the click on and the reel in drive with the drag set low or have the drag set and the reel in free spool. Do you set the hook hard, soft, other? And, what makes the best release?
> 
> 
> Thanks


This is how I do it and I'll recommend that you do the same.


Reel is set with the clicker "ON" and the reel in "DRIVE" with the drag BACKED OFF!! Your reel should be where that when you take your thumb and pointing finger and can pull line off with a "jerK" of the hand and not make your outfit fall over if leaned against the rail. If you have a rod holder then all you should see move is the rod slightly move/bounce. Know what I'm talking about?? If you have a king on and are sure that it is a king, do not put much drag on him....he may just be snagged in the side or barely hooked. But, don't let him not work a little to take line. Someone out there should (locals) help you at this point, more than likely they will be all over you. That's a good thing!!

You ask about the setting the hook?? Hard or soft.

I gently and although, have not all the time barely pump the rod one or two times if that. Your line dragging out will create a tension on the fish and as the spool of line goes down so does your drag on the fish increase (spool is smaller) and it takes more inertia to make your drag slip and give out line. The king as mentioned above will more than likely set the hooks itself.

Ok, I went back and re-read your post....hard,,soft a "soft" hookset if that.


Best release?? I use rubber bands with clothespins....the way it was started years ago. I've used wire releases also. I had some tangles or either my bait got into my anchor line and I wasn't pleased so I went back to clothespins and rubber bands. If their is a lot of high rolers (waves) depending on where you fish you will still have to increase your weight on the connector or if using rubber bands probably wrap another rubber band around the clothespin to make it harder or more secure to keep the baitfish from popping your connector from the waves crashing and bouncing it around. Of the wire connectors you can make them a little more shorter or compact than using a rubber band/clothespin version. You might, I say might be able to position your bait a little farther out from the pier with a shorter connector though. Some guys don't like that...say that its "too much junk to get tangled up with around the other anchor lines from everyone else.

Let me go back wire connectors.....incrreasing your weight to try and keep your bait in the water and to try and keep it alive, and then increasing the wire size to prevent the wire tag ends from springing from the beating of waves.
You just need to talk to some of the other guys kinging and see and try for a day or so...week and see what connectors you want to go with and confidence in....then make 1/2 dozen up for later.


Mono or braid??

I onlly use mono. A good co-polymer. Everyone where I fish uses mono. It is easier to untangle or work around other peoples anchor lines and rigs with just mono. I am not saying that you cannot use braid....some guys ...a few do I guess. I've seen very few on the ends of piers doing it though I must add. If you want to use your Daiwa 30 I would use #17 or 20 mono with a 20-23 yard section of #50 shock leader on the end to help prevent a wrap around at the pilings

Do some searches on the boards and you will find much info about it and I hope this helps you get started. You need a lot of patience, time and still that will be tested on some days. Remember that the person with the fish on has the "right of way" and respect that notion, listen to concrete advice sort through the farfetced talk and good luck.

Last, being the fartherest out from the pier isn't the end all of king fishing. Do I want to do that ...sometimes I have but I have caught most of my fish in close. If it is your time to catch that king or cob then it will happen....believe me yo'll be surprised!!

Reelturner


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

best way is on the pier, dont worry the guys out there will be more than glad to help you! Hands on is the best way, just have the right reel/rod and line and you wont go wrong.

any depending on what pier you fish, id meet you there any time and show ya the ropes  and im not the only one just ask around on here

25lb or 30# line is fine for your fighting rod


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. Next Sunday I'm heading to Oak Island for a week, I'll fish the Oak Island pier. And one more question, I have a cheap '9 30 class spinning rod with a 50 or 60 class reel and like 17 pound line, is that sufficient for a anchor line? And, how far does the anchor line have to be from the pier, I don't have confidante in my casting of distance and accuracy.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

fish123 said:


> Thanks guys. Next Sunday I'm heading to Oak Island for a week, I'll fish the Oak Island pier. And one more question, I have a cheap '9 30 class spinning rod with a 50 or 60 class reel and like 17 pound line, is that sufficient for a anchor line? And, how far does the anchor line have to be from the pier, I don't have confidante in my casting of distance and accuracy.


9" is typically a little short but it will work. Distance from pier is a personal preference and in some cases an ego thing. If we knew where the "magic" spot was we would all be fishing in it. Kings hit close, hit way out, hit anywhere and everywhere. The most important thing is to have a bait in the water.

If you're not comfortable throwing your anchor just ask someone for help. Most kingers will be glad to help.

Most of us join our anchor main line to a topshot of heavy line, I use 50Lb test. This is to prevent anchor from snapping off during cast. You want just enough so that you have about 3-4 wraps on reel and anchor tied on hanging from rod tip at distance you are comfortable casting. BE SURE WRAPS ON REEL DO NOT OVERLAP THE KNOT JOINING THE 2 LINES!!!


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

fishloser said:


> 9" is typically a little short but it will work. Distance from pier is a personal preference and in some cases an ego thing. If we knew where the "magic" spot was we would all be fishing in it. Kings hit close, hit way out, hit anywhere and everywhere. The most important thing is to have a bait in the water.


There is actually a "magic" spot on some days, and that is a foot or more outside the mud line. Fish like kings, spanish and blues cruise that mud line looking to hit baitfish swimming out of it. Many times I've seen the only bait that has the distance to reach that mud line get hit because it's the only one in clear water, that's why I prefer to be as far out as possible. Close in is just as good in clear water though, I caught a 24lb king that hit a dead menhadden in clear water 10ft off the side of the pier one time.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

A slosh 30 might be alittle small for a fighting reel because a kings first run might take atleast half the spool but ive seen and heard crazier things happen before. Good luck and im sure the pier will hook you up with advice and help probably even set your anchor.

And 9 foot is fine for a anchor rod atleast for the pier i fish, it makes it easier to go over the rod without slacking the line.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah it is a little small, but it's all I have. I got it lined up today with 315 yards of 20 pound big game.


----------



## weekdayfisher (Apr 25, 2009)

I use small reels like that for king fishing too. I use a penn 320 for king fishing I put about 200-250 of 50 to 60lb braid on the bottom and then put 200 or so of 20lb test on top. That is enough for kings 99%of the time. I also use about 30 yards of 100lb braid on top for the pier when the fish gets close you can have the braid in your spool and dont have to worrry about getting cut off at the pier.


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

There have been alot of Tarpon hanging around Oak Island this year, it can be pretty risky to go with anything less than 400 yards. One stripped 600+ yards off a reel last year and would've spooled the guy if he didn't nearly lock down the drag and bend the hooks in the process. You may want to consider making a small loop close to the spool, 50 yards or so, so that you can clip off to another rod in case you're in danger of getting spooled.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Well here's what I'll do. I have a 9/0 but it needs parts, so I'll bring it with me and when the parts arrive I'll assemble it and start using it, but until then I am using my slosh 30, I just hope I don't get spooled. How are the kings hitting down there? I heard there where 8 kings and a 125 tarpon caught at the Oak Island Pier last weekend, is it true?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

fish123 said:


> Well here's what I'll do. I have a 9/0 but it needs parts, so I'll bring it with me and when the parts arrive I'll assemble it and start using it, but until then I am using my slosh 30, I just hope I don't get spooled. How are the kings hitting down there? I heard there where 8 kings and a 125 tarpon caught at the Oak Island Pier last weekend, is it true?


A lot of piers will not let you take a 9/0 on the pier, they consider you shark fishing. 4/0 and 6/0 are usually max allowed.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> Well here's what I'll do. I have a 9/0 but it needs parts, so I'll bring it with me and when the parts arrive I'll assemble it and start using it, but until then I am using my slosh 30, I just hope I don't get spooled. How are the kings hitting down there? I heard there where 8 kings and a 125 tarpon caught at the Oak Island Pier last weekend, is it true?


 315 is plenty for most cases... I would tie a dropper loop about 20 wraps from the bottom to hook into another reel if push comes to shuve with a big tarpon though.... Just a thought... I've never seen a tarpon take more than 300 before,I'm sure it is possible though..


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> 315 is plenty for most cases... I would tie a dropper loop about 20 wraps from the bottom to hook into another reel if push comes to shuve with a big tarpon though.... Just a thought... I've never seen a tarpon take more than 300 before,I'm sure it is possible though..


How do I stop the line from going out while I hook it to another rod?


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

drumdum makes a good point, but your slosh will be plenty...Half the work is the reels responsibility and the other half is the angler

you'll be fine


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Don't lose sleep over your reel, the worst that's going to happen is you lose a fish, leader and some line. Go with you can afford to use at the time and fight the fish the best you can. Give it a good strike setting and bump up the drag little by little on it. Some people never touch their drag from strike to finish, I personally bump mine little by little to help tire the fish. Getting slammed on a run will still put you ahead of many people who kingfish piers for years and never even have a run.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fish123 said:


> How do I stop the line from going out while I hook it to another rod?


 I've never had to do this on a fish.. Have had my share of big fish off piers,but never ran across getting dumped by one,except a big king on a 6500 and a gotcha and wire with 12lb (should have had the loop then  ) Other than that,just big sharks,and on the right pier,have had red drum go over three fourths of a spool a few times.. AND the only big tarpon I caught on a pier was on a 9000 abu with 25lb.. I saw the black on the spool before he finally turned.. Got very lucky on that one,I figure the reel had over 300,and should have had the loop in there..

* There are a few on here that fish piers down south that have used this technique,they'd give you the better answer,and hope they chime in,as I have never had to do this..* Myself,would just back up as I saw the loop,giving some leadway where the other man with the other rod (with a bigger reel) could tie a noname knot to the loop,clip from the remaining line on my reel and take over the other rod.. If this other reel couldn't hold all the additional line when you get the loop back repeat prossess with your rod and tie another noname into the loop..

I have helped with big drum that went under the pier with a stiff current and out the other side... You simply freespool the reel,using your thumb to stop the backlash.. Take another rod with hook and sinker,snag line coming out the other side of the pier,make sure there is plenty of slack in the line,clip line from your rod while handing the line out slowly,tie a uni to uni and clip tag ends.. Have seen a few big drum saved this way...

JMO,you should tie the loop,but think your 315 with be plenty..


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have been kinging for the better part of 25 years and have yet to see anyone have to use the loop on the end of the spool, not saying that it does not happen it just is not that common as some would think. I have seen reels get dumped way down, JMO I say lock it down and either he will turn or break but if your reel is that low what have you got to lose but all your line. I use to fish with a penn 209 for kings and cobia and have caught my share on it and a few big sharks too, just rember to keep drag on him and not let him run out on free spool on next to no drag and you will be fine.

JMO:fishing:
Jason


----------



## jvn11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Myself,would just back up as I saw the loop,giving some leadway where the other man with the other rod (with a bigger reel) could tie a noname knot to the loop,clip from the remaining line on my reel and take over the other rod.. If this other reel couldn't hold all the additional line when you get the loop back repeat prossess with your rod and tie another noname into the loop..


That technique works well if you have the time and aren't being spooled rapidly. If you don't have the time, just have another rod ready with a coastlock swivel and clip it onto the loop once it clears the guides, then cut the original line. Once you get the fish under control you can make a more secure knot with your choice of rods.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

Fish123...I'll be willing to bet that you will be just fine with what you have, and plus I'll bet that once your on the pier, there will be other kingers checking out your rig! I know I do, I admire guys that use smaller lighter reels


----------



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Agree DD,

Us boyz down here have never had to use the loop knots. At least, when I was fishing. I do have 4 or 5 looped in near the spool just in case on my jigmaster. Have seen several big kings (40+ lbs.) get close to the spool but that is it. I caught a nice tarpon, approx. 75 lbs., some years ago and he never went over 300 yards..Depe still says to the kings "Run you dog until I see the spool." LOL...He weighs them before landing them by how much line is out and is pretty darn good at it...Am sure you do the same on those big reds.

Like you said, if you do need it, just back up with the drag a little looser and let the first guy tie in out of say 5. The first one tied in wins...LOL...then when you get the fish back in, back up again and let someone tie it back to your reel....The only fish I can think of taking more line would be a BIG BIG SHARK. If a known fish like a king is taking 500 yards he is either 100 lbs. or your drag is too loose.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

jvn11 said:


> That technique works well if you have the time and aren't being spooled rapidly. If you don't have the time, just have another rod ready with a coastlock swivel and clip it onto the loop once it clears the guides, then cut the original line. Once you get the fish under control you can make a more secure knot with your choice of rods.


 Yeap,would definatly be quicker when the fish is haulin arse to the bottom of the spool..


----------

